# 1/2 Scale Tom Thumb



## cubman (Mar 16, 2013)

Finished  reassembling after painting a few days ago. Took about a year of off and on work. This is my second engine. First from castings. It runs very well, better than my full scale Tom Thumb. My biggest worry machining it was ruining a casting since no more are available at this time. Larry


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 16, 2013)

I like your choice of wiring. Looks period correct with the cloth insulation. NICE!


----------



## aarggh (Mar 16, 2013)

That is just beautiful! More pics and videos please!

cheers, Ian


----------



## cwelkie (Mar 17, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous in every detail!
Well done and thanks for sharing.
cw


----------



## ronkh (Mar 17, 2013)

"Absolutely gorgeous in every detail!
Well done and thanks for sharing.
cw"

Could not of said it better!

Well done.

Kind regards,

Ron.


----------



## cubman (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for the kind comments. When I started this project I was not sure I was up to it. It turned out ok and I'm pretty proud of it. My first engine was the Mills 1.3 diesel that was in the first issue of the Model Engine Builder Magazine. That turned out ok also. I'm now building a 54" Quaker Flash rc model for it. I have a soft spot for the Tom Thumb. When I was growing up in the 30s and 40s there was a Tom Thumb engine mounted in about a 10'x 20' building we called the pump house. It was hooked up to a line shaft which  had a pulley lined up with a hand and pulley driven water pump. The shaft also had other pulleys probably used to run a washing machine, cream separator etc. My parents never used it. Guess they thought it was too complicated. We pumped all the water for the cows, chicken, horses, house etc. by hand. I was facinated by that engine. I cranked and played with It, starting when I was about 3 or 4 years old. When I was about 10 or 11 a kind old neighbor gave me a Ford buzz coil and a used Hot Shot battery and showed me how to wire it up. I went home, hooked it up, and put some gas in it. A few cranks and it took off with a horrendous racket inside the building. I had good ears back then. That was probably the biggest thrill of my young life. Hope I didn't bore you too much. Larry


----------



## Walsheng (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice story Larry. Reminds me of thime I stole a bulldozer and...oh crap, not supposed to repeat that story.
And a very nice job on the engine.

John


----------



## CallMeAL (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree with those said it before - beautiful engine!

Al


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful engine !! Did you make the box too ? Love the dovetail design !!

Need the obligatory video when you get a chance


----------



## cubman (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Mike, I took some video of the engine running, but don't know how to post it. Have to wait till my son comes so he can help me. The files are big. I did make the box. Got the urge to try to do finger joints after admiring the joints on some Ford coils I was recapping. Built an indexing fixture after looking at some on the internet. Turned out to be easier then I first thought. The wood I used is red elm. About 30 years ago there were some dead red elms standing in our woods. The bark was long gone. Started cutting them for firewood and found the wood in perfect shape. I took the bigger logs to the local saw mill. Still have most of the boards. It's beautiful wood. Larry


----------



## jimryan2000 (Apr 25, 2013)

What about a photo with you or a ruler to give a sense of scale?

Beautiful engine!


----------



## Groomengineering (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice work Larry!  I've got set of castings for this engine also, sitting under the workbench waiting for the right time   Nice little engine.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## cubman (Apr 26, 2013)

Jim and Jeff, Thanks for the kind words. Jim, The flywheel dia. is 7 3/4" Also on the April Project of the month thread is a link to a video which should give an idea of it's size.
Larry


----------



## nowramfg (Apr 26, 2013)

Great job, simply beautiful work in all regards and over all the disciplines!!


----------



## stew (Apr 27, 2013)

HI,
Very Nice Work. I like the Cooling Fan set up, I take it that is an after thought ?.


----------



## metalmad (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Larry
Lovely Engine Mate and the woodwork is simply lovely as well!
Pete


----------

